# How MTB friendly is the g37 coupe?



## jdk (Sep 4, 2007)

Right now I'm driving a diesel pickup, and while it's extremely easy just to throw the bike in the back, the mileage is horrible.

I'm thinking about picking up a g37 coupe and wondered if anyone had any experiences with a trunk mounted rack on one of these? Any gotchas I'll run into?


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

I would not put a trunk mounted rack on a car that nice, due to the potential damage to the car/bike. Security is also concern.

I'd get a Yakima for the roof, or better yet, get a stealthy hitch when/if they become available. 

The G37 looks to be a nice car, but it's not particularly bike friendly.


----------



## HitchSource.com (May 7, 2008)

I'm not aware of any G37 hitches, yet. It didn't take long for the G35 hitch to come out, though, so I'd expect to see one in the next few months. Curt Manufacturing's daughter company - Da'lan - is usually the first to come out with the odd-ball hitch applications. Keep your eye's peeled. 

I second the truck mount comment. No point in scratching your paint... 

Ken


----------



## AK Chris (Dec 30, 2003)

Why not use a roof rack? Yakima has adaptors for pretty much everything on the road.


----------



## LocoMarc (Sep 28, 2004)

AK Chris said:


> Why not use a roof rack? Yakima has adaptors for pretty much everything on the road.


For some reason the new infinitis get no love...I have a buddy that bought a new G35x after talking to a rep for one of the big rack mfgs (can't remember which one). They said they will be comming out with one soon...well I think it's been over a year and I think he is thinking of selling his car for a more bike frendly one.


----------



## jdk (Sep 4, 2007)

I found that if I take the spare tire out and take both wheels off the bike it fits pretty well in the trunk. It's not quite as convenient as just throwing the bike in the back of a truck, but I think I can live with it for now until a good hitch solution comes out.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

jdk said:


> I found that if I take the spare tire out and take both wheels off the bike it fits pretty well in the trunk. It's not quite as convenient as just throwing the bike in the back of a truck, but I think I can live with it for now until a good hitch solution comes out.


I have a 02 Maxima (bigger trunk than the G35). The only way to get a XL Stumpjumper in there was to lay down both of the back seats. The best solution is to put the wheels in the trunk and lay the bike across the back seat. A Raxter single bike rack is on the way and should arrive shortly.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Nissan problems on 350Z*

Nissan/Infinity = same thing.

My son's 2007 350Z is in the shop for a new transmission. The car has about 15k miles on it so that does not speak highly of the current crop of Nissan products. Covered under warranty but non-the-less, not a good omen.


----------



## nj0ywatch1np0rn (Mar 29, 2005)

Have a 06 350Z and purchased a hitch from etrailers.com I think and run a Saris Thelma. No problems!


----------



## BaldShark (May 15, 2008)

*Pics?*



nj0ywatch1np0rn said:


> Have a 06 350Z and purchased a hitch from etrailers.com I think and run a Saris Thelma. No problems!


Do you have any pics of your setup? I have an 05 350z. Im thinking of buying a small used truck, but a nice hitch may work too.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

Rev Bubba said:


> Nissan/Infinity = same thing.
> 
> My son's 2007 350Z is in the shop for a new transmission. The car has about 15k miles on it so that does not speak highly of the current crop of Nissan products. Covered under warranty but non-the-less, not a good omen.


im a factory certified infiniti tech.. and ill tell you, nissan and infiniti might as well be different companies. the quality control standards are SO much higher on infiniti vehicles. same with lexus and toyota.

if you've ever worked in an acura dealership you'd know they go through transmissions like they're disposable. toyotas eat a lot of trannies too. nissan trannys last quite a while in comparison.. chances are your son will get his car back and never change that tranny out again.


----------



## Xcelrr8 (Apr 4, 2007)

I just bought a new G37S and have no problems putting my Intense 6.6 in the back of the car. Just take your wheels off and slide it through the trunk. No security issues and you never have to worry about it falling off the car especially with the stiff suspension bouncing it around.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

After 2yrs of taking the wheels off to put into my G35 coupe, I finally sold it and got an Audi A4 wagon. Just installed the reciever tonight and am looking forward to having an easy way to mount the bike. I loved the car when I wasn't looking to ride or transport and there was not way I was going to deface the car with a roof rack or hitch. 

Not to mention going through a set of 19" rubber every 12-15k. That got real expensive


----------



## BryanPendleton (Jul 7, 2008)

Iowagriz said:


> After 2yrs of taking the wheels off to put into my G35 coupe, I finally sold it and got an Audi A4 wagon. Just installed the reciever tonight and am looking forward to having an easy way to mount the bike. I loved the car when I wasn't looking to ride or transport and there was not way I was going to deface the car with a roof rack or hitch.
> 
> Not to mention going through a set of 19" rubber every 12-15k. That got real expensive


Are you riding a 12" kids bike or what? How in God's name do you fit a bike in the truck of a G35 Coupe? I pull both wheels to fit my bike into my wife's 02 altima, and I can fit about 5 times the luggage in it as my G coupe.

I like that boofsquire rack. Wonder if it will fit the Gcoupe?


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Folded the rear seats forward, sometimes had to pull the seatpost. The hardest part was getting it to slid in over the trunk sill without any damage to the car or bike. Thus, it was a pain in the a**. 

Getting stuck in a flat driveway with 4" of snow didn't help it's cause. Love the Audi wagon now. 3 bikes on the back, plenty of room for the gear. Quattro for the winter. Not as fast, but I'm getting older and slower anyways.


----------



## jab23 (Oct 22, 2008)

New to the forum as I am currently looking for a bike after many years of not riding. Anyhow, I have a G37S and have been looking for hitch options as I will not put a roof or trunk rack on the car. Anyhow there is a hitch option. It's a Curt hitch for the G35 sedan. You have to cut the protruding arm off of it and apparently it bolts on pretty easily to the G37. Here is the hitch....

http://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2008_Infiniti_G35.htm

Here is the forum thread I found this info in. You may need to register. There are pics of a bike mounted on a G37 Coupe and a brief description of how to mount the hitch on page 3 of the thread.

http://www.myg37.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174664&highlight=bike+rack&page=3

Hope this helps, although I realize this is a pretty old thread. Good luck.


----------



## jdk (Sep 4, 2007)

jab23 said:


> New to the forum as I am currently looking for a bike after many years of not riding. Anyhow, I have a G37S and have been looking for hitch options as I will not put a roof or trunk rack on the car. Anyhow there is a hitch option. It's a Curt hitch for the G35 sedan. You have to cut the protruding arm off of it and apparently it bolts on pretty easily to the G37. Here is the hitch....
> 
> http://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2008_Infiniti_G35.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I ride two times a week max and I really don't mind having to take the wheels off anymore, it's just a couple of extra minutes and I like the extra security of having my bike in the trunk if I bring it to work.


----------



## jab23 (Oct 22, 2008)

No problem at all! So you can actually get the bike and the wheels in the trunk without folding the seat down?? I may just do this as well unless I start riding a ton. I assume you just leave the trunk floor board and spare at home and the pedals fall into the spare tire opening? Thanks for any help.


----------



## jdk (Sep 4, 2007)

jab23 said:


> No problem at all! So you can actually get the bike and the wheels in the trunk without folding the seat down?? I may just do this as well unless I start riding a ton. I assume you just leave the trunk floor board and spare at home and the pedals fall into the spare tire opening? Thanks for any help.


No, you have to fold the back seat down. You're correct though, I just leave the floorboard and spare at home.

This is what I do, it takes about 5 minutes. It looks like a lot of work 'on paper' but when you're doing it , its not really.

Remove spare and put the rear seat down, put a blanket in the trunk and drape it over the back of the rear seat to keep the bike from scratching the covering on the rear seat. . Take both wheels off the bike, put the bike seat all the way down. Put the front wheel of the bike in the void where the spare for the car goes with the disc side down, then put the bike in with the derailleur side facing UP. I then cover the bike up with whats left of the blanket and put the rear wheel on top of the bike. Even with my thru axle fork it's a pretty quick process.

If you further streamline the process feel free to let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## jdk (Sep 4, 2007)

jab23 said:


> New to the forum as I am currently looking for a bike after many years of not riding. Anyhow, I have a G37S and have been looking for hitch options as I will not put a roof or trunk rack on the car. Anyhow there is a hitch option. It's a Curt hitch for the G35 sedan. You have to cut the protruding arm off of it and apparently it bolts on pretty easily to the G37. Here is the hitch....
> 
> http://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2008_Infiniti_G35.htm
> 
> ...


And BTW, welcome to the forum!


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Rev Bubba said:


> Nissan/Infinity = same thing.
> 
> My son's 2007 350Z is in the shop for a new transmission. The car has about 15k miles on it so that does not speak highly of the current crop of Nissan products. Covered under warranty but non-the-less, not a good omen.


I had and 07 G35 sport coupe on a short lease and can i tell you that i beat the **** out of it from day1 until i returned it 15 months later without a single problem. nissan/infiniti makes a great product. this is coming from a VW guy. Anyway i saw a guy with a G35 coupe that had a hitch and a platform rack that looked great and the hithc was barely visible. may work for the g37


----------



## jab23 (Oct 22, 2008)

jdk said:


> And BTW, welcome to the forum!


Thanks for the welcome! Finally bought a bike and got my hitch this weekend. Haven't installed it yet, but it looks like it will be pretty straight forward. We'll see though as I seem to manage to turn even the smallest of projects into nightmares.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Iowagriz said:


> After 2yrs of taking the wheels off to put into my G35 coupe, I finally sold it and got an Audi A4 wagon. Just installed the reciever tonight and am looking forward to having an easy way to mount the bike. I loved the car when I wasn't looking to ride or transport and there was not way I was going to deface the car with a roof rack or hitch.
> 
> Not to mention going through a set of 19" rubber every 12-15k. That got real expensive


DAMN! I had a G coupe for a year. that tiny trunk was a joke. u got some bike loading skills lol


----------



## Vixx (Sep 8, 2010)

*My hitch mount install tonight*

I can't imagine how I would ever fit a bike in the trunk. Would never put a roof rack on, esp with the frame-less doors, I just know there would be bad wind whistle (I had a Subie that was bad because of that). And I certainly wouldn't do a trunk-mount. Hitch is the only way to go IMHO.

They do NOT make a kit, but if you're brave, you can jerry-rig the G37 sedan kit onto the coupe. In short, the pics are self explanatory. I've seen some on other Infiniti and G37 forums where they took the bumper off and had to cut some of the plastic to work around the receiver, but that just made me sick. The way I did it, while the hit is 3" more recessed, it still works fine with my rack.

Parts list was as follows:

* G37 Sedan hitch kit (see http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Infiniti/G35/2008/11499.html?vehicleid=20089745 or http://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2008_Infiniti_G35.htm , any of them should work, but I bought the Curt. *You WILL have to cut the tab off on the right side to keep it from rubbing on the muffler*.
* 5/8" and 1/2" drill bit to drill through the hitch mount plate, as well as put four holes through the aluminum bumper subframe. 
* (qty 2) Grade 8 5/8" x 4" long bolts
* (qty 2) Grade 8 5/8" flat washers
* (qty 2) Grade 8 5/8" lock washers
* (qty 2) Grade 8 5/8" nuts
* (qty 2) Grade 8 1/2" x 4" long bolts
* (qty 4) Grade 8 1/2" flat washers
* (qty 2) Grade 8 1/2" locking nylon nuts
-- I got all my nuts and bolts at Lowe's, but make sure to use Grade 8!!!

Basically, I made a template of the new holes to work around the license plate bracket. The tricky part here is making sure when you drill the holes that they line up so that the holes line up through the bumper when the hitch is lifted and held flush with the bottom of the bumper. The pictures help show this, but once you hold it up under the car, you can tell what you have to watch closely. What I did was make my template so that the bottom of the template would be the bottom of the hit mount plate.

I transferred the template to the hitch and marked where the two new holes would be. I drilled the two holes through the hitch mounting plate where the openings inside the license plate bracket would be (these take the 1/2" bolts) and then drilled the larger 5/8" bolt holes for the lower mounting holes already present in the hitch mount plate. In effect, I'm using the two lower holes, drilling higher holes slightly closer together for the 1/2" nuts, and not using the top two holes originally on the mount plate.

From there, using the template, mark and drill the holes through the aluminum box beam behind the bumper. This has the highest pucker factor as you have to drill the holes both level and straight through the bumper of the holes won't line up on the other side. I used a stick on bubble level and a laser sight and was still off a tad on the top holes that needed some reaming, but I got the bottom holes spot on. If you're not handy and accurate with a drill, I don't know if I would attempt this. I've done woodworking for years, so I'm handy drilling blind.

Once the holes are drilled through the aluminum bumper box, you can run the bolts through the back, and then loose-mount the hitch on the backside (license plate side). Once all the bolts and flat washers are through the back, place the washers and free-hand the nuts on the muffler side. Once they are all on, use your ratchet and wrenches to tighten all the nuts down. I don't think you could, but I wouldn't over-crazy-tighten the bolts. But the locking nylon nuts on the 1/2" bolts on the top and the locking washer on the lower 5/8" bolts will keep the nuts from working loose.

the nicest part of this is you don't have to take anything off the car, you don't have to disconnect the bumper or bumper hangars, no muffler detachment, etc. The only drawback is the top of the receiver pushes on the bottom of the plastic bumper, so I just found some single-sided rubber bumpers and put some between the bumper and the top of the receiver. But even if it does rub a little, it will never be seen.

All in all, works great, and took about 2.5 hours. I could have saved about 30 minutes if I had cut off the right-tab before mounting, instead I had to take the sawzall to it after it was mounted. I don't see ANY reason why a competent hitch installer couldn't make it work based on what I did, and do it likely better than I did.

You can see the pictures from the install at the following link:
http://picasaweb.google.com/jerrodh...authkey=Gv1sRgCNSE0MSsqK377QE&feat=directlink

Hope that helps someone out there...


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Vixx said:


> I can't imagine how I would ever fit a bike in the trunk. Would never put a roof rack on, esp with the frame-less doors, I just know there would be bad wind whistle (I had a Subie that was bad because of that). And I certainly wouldn't do a trunk-mount. Hitch is the only way to go IMHO.
> 
> They do NOT make a kit, but if you're brave......
> 
> ...


Nicely, nicely done! Great photo documentation.

The only thing I'd add would be a little thread locker on the 5/8" bolts (in addition to the lock washers), and some touch up paint where the cut off tab left bare metal (to prevent rust).

Love the hole in the garage floor, btw. Have a walkthrough for that one? :thumbsup:

-D


----------



## Vixx (Sep 8, 2010)

threadlocker likely wouldn't be a bad idea, and I had already covered the bare metal, just took the picture before I painted it.

the pit has turned out to be pretty handy, though never for a tornado, which was it's original purpose. It's the running joke in Oklahoma heh, to get a shelter/oil change pit.


----------



## Polymer (Jul 25, 2006)

Vixx
Awesome job with the install and the documentation / pics!

I recently purchased a G37S sedan and hated to use my trunk mount

Great Job and thanks for taking the time to post


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

BaldShark said:


> Do you have any pics of your setup? I have an 05 350z. Im thinking of buying a small used truck, but a nice hitch may work too.


My friend with a 350z got one of these:

http://boofsquire.com/

That car is quite possibly the most impractical car ever built! He fit his mtb in the back - after taking off both wheels, saddle, and scratching the rear strut bar. I'm not sure if you can even fit a gym bag back there!


----------



## Vixx (Sep 8, 2010)

I am actually going to do some serious fabbing on the rear bumper. While I can put a single hanging bike rack on the hitch and load the road bike, putting a two-tray rack and 2 29er bikes on there gets REAL bouncy. So I am going to remove the rear resin bumper cover and foam, and remove the aluminum bar and have the back side reinforced with 1/4" steel plate to conform to the shape of the aluminum bumper. Then I will likely just have the hitch weilded on that plate so it's more custom, and so I can put the hitch pin closer to the rear instead of so far underneath.

I plan on takin lots of pictures and possibly having the fabber make some extra in case it turns out well if people want to buy. It REALLY shouldn't be hard to accomplish, but we'll see when we actually start


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

*G37 Sedan with 1UpUSA rack*

I recently got a G37 sedan and knew right away that my existing roof rack was not going on the new car. I ended up with the standard sedan hitch (Curt 11499) and did not have to cut off the extension like Vixx did for the coupe, which I hope will provide a bit more twisting strength. I was a bit disappointed to have to put a hitch on at all, but I am pretty pleased with the result. I think it is minimally intrusive when the rack is not on the car.

I was a bit concerned that the hitch is only a Class 1 with a 200 lb weight limit. My bike (or several bikes) aren't that close in terms of static weight, but I wanted a rack that had a fairly short "lever arm" to minimize the stress on the hitch-car junction which I expected to be the weakest part of the system. I like tray racks and don't like the hanging ones, which also makes the lever arm between the end of the hitch and the point where the bike's weight rests on the rack much lower. All other things being equal, I also wanted a light rack.

I investigated all the various racks I could find and ended up with a 1UpUSA Quik Rack. This fits the 1 1/4" receiver in the Class I hitch and mounts close to the bumper (a shorter lever arm). It is made out of aluminum, so it is much lighter than steel alternatives, but it is plenty strong. Another thing I liked about it was the ability to fold up for easier storage when not on the car. I usually carry just my bike, so the single tray works great. When I take a friend, the second rack quickly bolts on. We are able to adjust the bikes side to side to avoid handlebar-saddle interference. This doesn't seem to be possible on most other racks but it is a cool feature.

The bikes seem very stable driving on the freeway, even "a bit" above the posted speed limits. This rack has almost no wind noise, quite unlike my previous roof rack. The only downside so far is that it a bit of a pain to put a lock on. The rack does not include a lock but that is only slightly less secure than the "locks" that are built into some other racks. Securing the cable/chain to the hitch is a bit of a pain when the bikes are loaded, but this may be generally true for most hitch mounted racks.

I have only had the rack for a little while, but so far so good. Several of my friends have really liked this rack and the way it looks on my car (but what else would friends say??). I have gotten several "nice rack" comments, but I am pretty sure they are talking about the bike carrier (I hope!).

Here are a few pictures of my setup:
Hitch (similar to Vixx setup):








Folded rack (upside down) and hitch:








Bike mounted on rack:








Profile showing proximity to bumper:


----------



## bitsq (Jul 1, 2009)

looks good, almost as good as my coupe 

that's the first 37 i've seen with a hitch, what a great car


----------



## bitsq (Jul 1, 2009)

i have close up pictures of how we installed the hitch, they are on my work computer. I'll post them up on monday

i designed it to be as hidden as possible, when i put the plate cover on you can only see about 1/2 inch of the hitch... very stealthy


----------



## ByThaBay (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a 2011 G37 sedan and it's very friendly for MTB. I have a hitch on it with a raxter 3 bike unit, and it's does the job wonderfully.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

I have '11 G37S. I use a seasucker rack for the bikes. I dont have any pics but I will get some. Its put away for the winter. Here is my baby on her 2nd fill up.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

irishpitbull said:


> I have '11 G37S. I use a seasucker rack for the bikes. I dont have any pics but I will get some. Its put away for the winter. Here is my baby on her 2nd fill up.


Works great with a seasucker


----------



## YooperTX (Oct 15, 2010)

Great question jdk, I've been using my G37S Coupe as my mountain bike hauler for about a year now. Very easy: I had a local hitch shop fabricate a hitch on the car and bought the 1up USA rack, I'd post a pic but CheapWhine's post covered it well: just imagine a blue coupe & Santa Cruz Tallboy on the back.
The rack is easy to remove, I only put it on when I'm heading to the trails, the hitch is pretty much invisible without the rack. I passed on a roof rack as it's not as fast to remove, and would never put a trunk mount on my G. 
It makes driving to and from the trail almost as much fun as riding the MTB.


----------



## MC357 (Jun 9, 2011)

through a rack on the trunk...it should work!


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

MC357 said:


> through a rack on the trunk...it should work!


I wouldn't trust one of those with my $6000 bike.


----------

